# ( KY ) HRCH / MH Chocolate stud



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

...

Standing at stud; HRCH Browning's Doc Holliday MH ( KY ) 
FC AFC Choco Lickity-Split X HRCH Gator Points Magnum Missy MH
https://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=105423
D.O.B. 5-31-15 70lbs of pure desire ! 
Very talented retriever that gets compliments wherever he goes !
Hips- (Exc) LR-229278E27M-VPI
Elbows- (Normal) LR-EL80138M27-VPI
Eyes- (Clear) LR-EYE13049/23M-VPI
DDC Veterinary panel ;
EIC- Clear
CNM- Clear
Dilute- Free
PRA- Clear
Call Chad for more Info : 270-791-6943


----------

